# White bugs in Superworm soil...



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What in the world are they?! I opened the small container which seems to be humid (There's like... three worms left. And a larvae.) And on the lettuce, and all over the soil, there's these little round bugs...
-does the heeby jeeby dance- blech!

Are they dangerous? I want to just toss them in the dumpster and get new worms anyways -.-; Not like there are many anyways.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yuck. I would just toss them, especially since there are so few left. If you are set on feeding them out, rinse them first. I don't know what those bugs could be!


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

mites i think..I bought a cup of mealworms once.. didnt bother fridging, just left it on my tanks..one day I saw white dots pouring alllllllllllllll over the sides of my tanks..the culprit? the meal worm cup..ugh.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Gross... Well... I threw them out. And next time I get them, I'm sifting out the worms and placing in a critter keeper I have with fresh substrate.


----------

